

Show HN: Examine an npm package's dependency graph before you install it - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/npm/npm-remote-ls

======
skrebbel
Nice! I guess it would be lovely if the example in the README included the
result of `npm-remote-ls npm-remote-ls`.

I wouldn't mind being inspired as to some use cases (other than "know what you
install"), especially for the programmatic API. To who does this matter?

